# year 10 project



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey everyone
I am 15 in year 10 i want to be a carpentar when i leave at the end of this year what do u think would be a good idea to make in my wood work class this year as my big project to impres the people i want to get a job with? Please send anything you can that you might think will help.

Thanks


----------



## Norv (Jan 27, 2010)

Spelling and grammar would be a good start.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

So you're 15 years old in the tenth grade and this is your last year of school? You actually aspire to be a carpenter? You must build a 2 holer in order to graduate and become a carpenter! LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jacob
What impresses employers is a good attitude and willingness to work hard. But some nice photos of impressive projects can't hurt. I would say look at projects listed under projects and pick one that you think you can build with what you you know now and the tools you have available and go for it. You know everyone here is willing to help even the grumpy ones.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I´m with a1Jim
and may I suggest one 
of the smaller projects
so you have time
enoff to make it
a eyecatcher

Dennis


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Jacob,
Do you want to specialize in finish carpentry or rough construction. There is a big difference, so the project you choose should reflect your future plans. If you plan on rough construction, you could build mock-ups of stairs and rafters- both of these show your ability to understand the more complex knowledge of building construction. If you plan to take the finish carpentry route, a small desk or table with a drawer would probable work nicely. Make something with the best finish you can produce, to show off the highlights.

Hope this helps.

Lew


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Jacob You're in NSW-that's Australia, right? Try the apprenticeship programs. They most likely have standards you'll have to meet but so does a real job.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Kids or others may not even try unless we encourage them, whether you just starting woodworking or you are "just rebuilding your stash of tools".


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

well spoked a1Jim
he found L J and he will learn and he asked what more do they want
Dennis


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

All good woodworkers started out making crap. So i vote you concentrate on making some crap this year and get that out of the way


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

what kind of work have you done before? That will help people to answer you as well. Jim has some great suggestions/advice though.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Jacob, when I first started in shop class I was 13. We made a small bench and a shelf, then we were allowed a project of our own, mine was a chess board that I still have.

What ever you chose to do consider doing handyman repair projects around your Mom's house and friends. Take before and after pictures even if it was simple as fixing a fence or screen door. Ask for little notes of reccommendation from whoever you work for.

Just remember always do your best at whatever you do. That doesn't mean what you do may look perfect or be right. It just means your did your best at that given point in time. I often come across something I did many years ago like that chess board. Sure I could do much better now than I did 44 years ago. But you know at that point in time what I built was perfect and the best I could have done as everything I have ever done since.

Come back often, you know where we all are, we'll be glad to help.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

well for…

1) use proper spelling and grammar on this site don't talk like some teenage punk 
2) stand proud for who you are and what you're getting into
3) to learn this trade its takes criticism so if someone sounds like they're insulting you, they're just making you stronger
4) you're always learning no matter how experienced you get even from the inexperienced
5) theres no such thing as a stupid question so ask away

as for my first tip for you: design your project before you build it as a guideline


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

My advice is to pick something at your current skill level, but don't be afraid to challenge yourself! Try making a few smaller projects at first and then move to a bigger item. If you build something, post it on Lj's in your projects section, you can add a link on your resume to your page on Lj's and use it as a personal portfolio. If you are going to attach a link on your resume I would correct any spelling and grammatical errors, potential employers look for this kind of thing. If there is anything else don't be afraid to ask, we are all here to help. Welcome to Lj's.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you talked to your teacher? Most wood shop teachers have a pretty good idea of projects that you can complete at your skill level, and would likely know locally how you can get into your desired career,whether that is an apprenticeship, tech school or whatever. 
You don't say what you have made in the past so it is hard to know what your interests may be. I tell many of my students to make something that parents will use. Knowing that whatever it is has a specific purpose, and a "client" in mind helps them focus on getting it done and getting it done well. 
Put your best effort into your project, whatever you decide. And post project pictures when you are done, I can't wait to see what you come up with.
Mrs. N


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

First of all, I would say that you definitely need to identify what work you wish to accomplish. Either way, you are going to need to learn from a professional on how to do the job with efficiency. You need to show a strong work ethic. He who hires you will certainly want you to do it their way anyway.

As for making an impression, I suggest making something that certainly has multiple elements, such as drawers and casework if your skills allow. Also, it would be nice to add in some molding with some compound miters if that is in your skill set, as carpenters need to fit complex angles into their work.

About the grammar and spelling. This is not a job interview, a spelling test or a college thesis. I am appalled that you guys are chastising a young kid for mistakes that you most certainly have made yourself. At least he has taken the initiative to ask for help in starting a hard working career.

By the way, this text entry field has spell check, but no grammar check.

Good Luck Kid,

Grub


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When you give a potential employeer a resume, spelling a grammar are the first impression. it counts.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Come on guys throw the kid a bone. All of us have posted remarks with gramer and spelling not good.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Book shelf. Check out Kostas versions. They're great and easy for you. Good luck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

There are a lot of grammar errors, spelling errors and typos on here. I do them. I don't see the "English Police" monitoring this site. We have been asked about forwarding this youngster's career. Communication skills will be a very important part of it. Especially after he is established and trying to make presentations to win contracts.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Study you *math* too, YOU WILL NEED IT!!!!!!!
Make sure you know how to read an rule and a tape measure down to 16ths, 32nds, and 64ths. Learn to read a micrometer and vernier caliper. Make sure you can read blueprints and plans!
And do some work on reading and writing, handwriting, and verbal skills you will need all three of these communication skills in you work.
And as someone else said above *"have a great work attitude"*.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Geez, give the guy a break! He didn't say, "I'm interested in becoming addicted to Meth because everyone is doing it." Nor did he say,"I want to join a gang and commit a few crimes to prove that I'm a tough guy." He ask for support from people who love working with wood. We were all "Jacob" at some point-try to remember…...

Speaking as a mother and an artist, this is my advice to you:it doesn't matter what you make; what matters is what you make of yourself. This is a tough line of work. You will get hurt. You will be criticized - maybe not fairly. You will struggle to make ends me. You will work overtime to create pieces that you don't care for. You will go it alone, because with the all the headgear and noise, you can't carry on a conversation with anyone. You will slowly loose your hearing. Your lungs will load up dust. You will find woods that you're allergic to, which will send you off to the emergency room. In the end, none of that matters, creating art from wood is a gift and it will change you. Forget about trying to impress people that is a fools game. Best of luck to you…....


----------



## mission76 (Jun 24, 2008)

Relax a bit…it reads like English might be his second language. If this website was in Spanish I would be Jacob!!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

*Pay attention to details.* Spelling, diction, punctuation, how you dress and present yourself are all details you need to take in account to help you give a good impression to people you meet, in person, on the phone or online. If you are rushing through without taking in account the details of presentation and workmanship, you will not go far. If you show that you have the patience to attend to the details of how to do something right, people will notice this and be more impressed with your diligence and patience than a big project or flashy presentation.

Start small, do excellent work. This will make people stop and admire you and your work. Start big, do shabby work, this will not get a second glance. You end up looking small and remember that *your first impression is a lasting one*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Remember, English is the language of economic opportunity.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Jacob,
First- Welcome to LJ's !!

It is nice to hear that you have already chosen a profession.
You must really love working the wood.
For your first big project I would suggest a project that incorporates
a few separate skills. Like something you could cut curves w/bandsaw, maybe a bit of
router use, and some type of simple joint skill.
This would show multi task shop skills.
Good luck, and remember in life there are always a few who will try to bring you down.
Be strong and stand tall : )

Lisa


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi Jacob ! 
Think big , act big and look big ! , most of all try to be original ! Try not to follow everyone else .


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hey relax a little guys
he isn´t so bad at all
go and se what he just
posted under project
and give him some kredit
he has deserved for 
the smile he makes on
your face he is qeit good
on a lathe and that is way
more than some off the 
other I have seen here
not to miscredit anyone
but he desrve to be here
he found the site and ask
for help in wood not how 
to spell welcome him as you normaly do
he maybee young but that has nothing
to do with woodworking

Dennis


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I saw your project and to tell you the truth, I would hire you straight away to work with me, based on that. You have skills, you just need them honed, as do we all.

If you want to be a carpenter, first find some material to learn about design in construction. This will enable you to look at blueprints and decipher them, adding just one more skill that your future employer will be glad of.

Then learn how a house goes together, or a building. Study it, memorize it, make it as a passion, then perform it, little by little, until you are able to do more than most. Unfortunately, this takes years to accomplish, but it is a goal you should set for yourself.

I agree with furthering your education, though. Go into college, take construction management or architecture, working for a carpenter at the same time, maybe part time or in the summers. This will give you better skill sets and allow you to have an easier job when your body begins to tire of the hammer swings.

Lastly, make sure you build a project that is appropriate for the job you are trying for. If you are going to be a framer, frame up a mock house, maybe an elaborate dog house that uses all of the framing techniques a house would take. Make sure they can see that you can build a wall with a window opening and can cut a rafter.

Lastly, enjoy what you do.


----------



## shack (Mar 30, 2007)

Jacob, first off DO NOT LISTEN TOO THE MORONS THAT PICKED ON YOUR GRAMMER!!!!!
The others gave you great advice, I will say this follow your passion put your heart and soul into it.

AS FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ACTED CHILDISH TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT YOUR SELF AND YOU WILL FIND FLAWS OF YOUR OWN, WE SAW THEM IN THE WAY YOU TREATED THIS KID. SHAME ON YOU.

This is a great web site with some outstanding people and in my opinion we do not need your kind here to bring things down. I am sure you moma taught you long ago if you cant say something nice dont say anything at all. I am sure she would be ashamed of you now!!!!!!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Follow your dreams, we all have enough regrets in our lives. Anyone who says otherwise is lying(correct spelling or not?) who cares!! Be the artist you want to be!!!


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Jacob, 
welcome to LJ. I see you have posted your first project. Congratulations! Keep on working on different projects. This is one way you'll learn if you really have the knack for woodworking or not. Once you get hooked to it, you will never call it a job but more of playing and earning a living from it. Be honest to yourself Jacob and never let negative thoughts or comments affect your life nor work. Never call yourself a craftsman unless you are called one by your peers and patrons, then the title is given to you. Always practice humility. All the best to you Jacob. Say hi to the roos for me!

BTW.. I started woodworking when I was 22.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jacob - Wherever you are there is very likely a career trades or vocational program in the school system. Apprenticeship programs would be a good way to go, you will be held to specific training standards.

Do as good as you can in math. I am using math everyday.

Do you see yourself running your own business in the future? Learn the trades and take business classes too. Some people are destined to be employees (nothing wrong with that) and some people are destined to run their own business (doesn't make them better people.)

Working a few different places will give you a variety of experience and viewpoints.

In a bad economy everyone can suffer. I know engineers that can't get a job, it is not only carpenters that are out of work. But I can tell you that often when people can't afford to build a new home, they will do remodel, when people can't afford to remodel, they will do repairs on their house. If they can't afford to do repairs on their house - they have a lot bigger problem to worry about than the door or window not closing properly so they aren't hiring anybody any way.

I certainly admit that I have had a rough go the last 2 years with my remodel business, but I am still here working and I know lots of other people out of jobs that have college degrees. These things are just a part of life.

Nobody is immune to being layed off or losing work but there is a way to help insure your best chances of keeping a job or your business going. Build a solid reputation for having integrity, doing qaulity work, being a hard worker, being reliable, and being creative.

Good luck.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I should also let you know that I am self-taught.

I did not get into the trades until I was 32 and I never had any training or exposure to the trades previous to that time. I never had any prior interest and I did not even own any tools other than a small hammer, screw driver, and pair of pliers.

Look at my portfolio now.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jacob ,
welcome to LJ's .

i remember og , when he first brought fire to the cave ,
everybody was afraid . 
and clonkus , when he invented the wheel ,
nobody wanted to bother .
and look what they did for galileo ,
locked him up in a tower .
and all those guys that wanted to fly.

my hat is off to you , 
do whatever you need to attain your dream ,

let them laugh ,
they will be proven wrong as always !

i wanted to be a woodworker all of my life ,
but as i didn't have any experiance , 
nobody would hire me .

i finally learned in a federal penitentiary !
and i had to fight for that too .

that was 45 years ago !
i still make mistakes everyday ,
i am still learning .
who knows ,
maybe i'll do something today ,
or tomorrow ,
that might help someone like you .

i sure hope so !


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Jacob, whatever your reason(s) for leaving school, I urge you to think and rethink. Consider finishing at least high school. I learned the hard way that life is full of options - either YOU pick the options or OTHERS pick it for you. By finishing HS, you improve your options just because you demonstrated a healthy resolve to complete something important. Employers won't hire people who give up when things get tough. To drop out is easy, and a step in the wrong direction. I didn't finish college (had 3 yrs) and took a really great sounding job instead. Go married and had two kids. The job went south after 6 yrs. So, with a wife and two toddlers and without a degree, my "options" on good jobs were so limited that more doors were closed to me than open. The employers had all the options and I wasn't one. By comparison, if I had finished a degree - any degree - I could have had the options to pick my career path. So, Jacob, why be in such a hurry to leave school? Carpentry jobs will still be around when you finish HS. Besides, if you keep working at it, your woodworking skills would only be much better - making you a more qualified hire at that time. You're not there yet. Whatever you decide, Jacob, I wish you the very best.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

From his homepage. he is probably from Austrailia? New South Wales(guessing). They may not go to school for 12 years like in the USA. Hence his mentioning Year 9? & year 10?.

He is NOT necessarily dropping out of school. Maybee thats all the schooling they require where he lives. as for going after a degree, Maybe the nearest college is 1000's of miles away?


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Jacob, 
Welcome to lumberjocks!
Everyones idea is different as of what to see made.
That's why this site is so successful.

Build what you like to make and do it the best that you can.
As the years pass you will be amazed of the changes you make as your knowledge increases.

Thanks for sharing your post, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

Jacob

First off all you guys give the kid a break on spelling & grammer, give him CREDIT for comming on here asking for advice!!!!! we should welcome him with open arms, we need some young blood in the trade
I am 46 yrs old a union carpenter by trade since 1982 ,I served the 4yr apprentice program,I worked in the feild till 2000nI am 3rd generation carapenter in my family & president of our General Contracting CO. 
i am very proud i have choosen to be a union carpenter,there are so many options I have worked all over the midwest South & FL ,1 Applebees in Portland OR,several remodels in VA ,100's of Hardees remodels & new stores 
I have my G-c Lincese in several states including FL (hardest in the country to get)
I cant believe some of the comment to this young man from those so called fellow woodworkers! ! ! ! !
Jacob if you feel so strongly about being a carepenter GO FOR IT!
( & if my grammer isnt correct those can kiss mine )


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Jacob,

Unfortunately I am not a professional woodworker, but a hobbyist. However the professionals that I know typically do the following types of work.

#1. Cabinets. Perhaps building a Kitchen island or the like with some nice details would grab some attention.
#2. Turned pieces, bowls, platters, scoops etc… 
#3. Tables. End tables, coffee tables, etc…
#4. Lamps.

I would suggest that you study, study study the various designers, and styles of furniture, cabinetry, architecture etc… that you may want to pursue. Part of the job of a woodworker, unless you are simply a paid monkey that merely runs wood through a saw, is to be a designer as well… Develop that internal feel and eye for design and it will serve you well…

If there are apprenticeship programs where you are, you would do well to serve an apprenticeship. It is a truly miserable thing that here in the U.S. apprenticeships are so rare these days… Young fellows just starting out don't have the opportunities that the older generations did…

I looked at your posted project, and I must say so far, especially for someone as young as you, that you have some skill there, and a fair eye for the design, just fine tune it with study and experience and you will do great things.

Don't let the haters hold you back!


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

Jacob if you can join the carpenters union
you will have 4 yrs of apprenticeship program


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

As a Proud former Union Carpenter for 12 years let me say be careful. My local here sent me out on one trim job of worth in all that time. Typicle Union jobs here in Oklahoma back then was scaffold work at local power plants, refineries, or concrete form work.

While all of this was good experience it was never anything I was interested in.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

hi jacob.i say ,start by building something you feel you can handle.then as time goes on, you will gain more experence and will build bigger and better things.you will learn as you go,and will enjoy the process.all the best to you.


----------



## bamf (Jan 26, 2010)

Some of you folks are really a joke! This young man is asking for some help or ideas and you're busting his balls for his grammar?! I'm a Gereral Project Superintendent for a General Contractor, and I'm guessing that some of the jerks that are being so critical of this young man for his spelling would NOT make it through the day before I sent you packing home due to a lack of quality and or production. Maybe the people that I'm addressing are just so damn perfect that they are entilted to make such comments. I'm truely disapointed in the humanity in some of these postings! 
Keep your head up kid. Being a carpenter is a sexy profession. There's nothing as special as working with your hands createing things. Screw those people! When you are 18 email me about a job.
BAMF!


----------



## bamf (Jan 26, 2010)

not sure where you live, but I surely do NOT endorse the "union". The unions are getting weaker and weaker. They are for the old and the slow. They will teach you to be lazy! Merit pay!!!!! It's the American way!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

he's in new south wales , australia .
down sydney way .
i googled gov. trade schools there ,
the gov. has a great trades program ,

2.5 billion pounds worth !
and he can transfer from school ,
and continue his education while getting a trades degree .


----------



## bamf (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not sure where you live, but I surely do NOT endorse the "union". The unions are getting weaker and weaker. They are for the old and the slow. They will teach you to be lazy! Merit pay!!!!! It's the American way!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Lazy and framing don,t go together very well !!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Bamf suffers from post stutter.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,
I think all of you who are not talking nice to the young guy should be ashamed!
I think it's wonderful to see the will, and that he have the currage to try and ask, even it seems to be a tough one to try.
I have been lucky in my life, I never meet these people during my time.
When I was young I dropped out of school, I even started to drink, but at the age of 25 I took a choice to do something, and I dit.
I became a constructing architect, and after a Building architect from the Royal Danish Academy of fine arts.
Worked as a architect, then started to teach and after only few years teaching I became the head master of the school of constructing architects in Copenhagen. I had 120 emplyess and 1200 students under me.
So where do I want to go?
First of all don't ever give up my friend.
Second you can do what you want, the sky is your limit.
I never learned how to spell, as you can see, but my secratery did…
Now I'm sick after a big operation, and finally ready to follow my big dream -
not to be a architect, not to spell perfectly, not to listen to the others - but to smell, feel and shape that wonderfull wood, that I was teaching about before.
Go for it, and write to me directly if you need help or just a supporting word.
Love, Mads


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

It would be nice if he would come back and clarify his original post. If he is 15, he is not ready to finish school or start working as a carpenter or anything else.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

First of all I would like to extend you an apology for the rude comments made by people like Norv. 
Perhaps he and a few others are confused about the site they are on. 
This is LumberJocks, not LumberJerks. 
I say we give them all an opportunity to make a formal apology to you or ask that they leave this site. 
We have a great family here that takes care of each other and builds everyone up. This site is not about serving our own interests but those of others. 
We become better people and a better society when we give willingly and with genuine interest in the concerns of others.
The rude comments you recieved are not welcome by any of the rest of us.

On to your question:
Its takes a brave person to stick their neck out and post a question like you did,knowing your grammar needs work, and to admit you need guidance. Just continue with that attitude, it will serve you well.
I suggest making a simlpe project that uses angles and various jointery. Perhaps a stool or a small table?
Example: A local custom home developer hired a friend of mine for framing houses. He was only 19 but had great skills and about 5 summers framing for his uncle. He also worked in a cabinet shop part time. Well, this company was looking to hire one additional carpenter and interviewed him along with several others, and after the paperwork and screening, they had six men left. They then asked these guys to go the back of the shop. They had it all set up with lumber, tools, etc. They told them that they all had 30 minutes to make a saw horse in whatever shape, and size they wanted. But, whoever made the best design, the sturdiest, and the fastest would get the job. My friend won.
This simply illustrates that whether its framing or making cabinets, good skills with basic tools and a grasp of basic joinery, will always benefit you.
Andy


----------



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for helping me out. All of the comments have really helped…well apart from the ones making a joke of my spelling and grammer. Im not the smartest kid alive, but i enjoy woodworking… so i will follow what i want to do. So if u have nothing nice to say, just dont say anything.

Thanks heeps all of you other guys who have been really supportive.
Jacob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jacob, What I said was not intended as a joke. It is as much a critical part of your future as wood working skill unless you want to be underpaid, exploited labor. I have never been a good speller, so I have to work at it. Still.


----------



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

Yer thanks. Sorry i meant more papadan and norv. They had nothing good to say at all.


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood (Nov 24, 2009)

hey jacob i like the work you have showen us on here so far you do very well at the lathe a lill advice my friend if you want to make wood working your career go for it it is a verry nobil profession to be in but also have a back up plan life will throw you many curve balls some you hit and some you miss i am thankfull that carpentry runs in my family for i had a good career as a fire fighter/para medic almost ten years in the dept and it was all taken away in one moment of time.i was injured in a 80 foot fall during a high angle rock rescue.i am so thankfull that my grampa and uncle taught me the carpentry trade and never once did they ever discourage me or belittle me for my grammer or spelling so please do not listen to these nit wits on here that try to belittle you they are just a few in a brother and sister hood that welcome you into our little corner of the world.welcome aboard my friend i look foward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I think you are on the right track - knowing what you want to do and seeking advice. Perfect combination 

And welcome to LumberJocks.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Good to see a young man willing to work and have dreams. We as Men and woodworkers need to encourage young people to lead a productive life and keep our craft going. Good luck Jacob


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Jacob, please explain how you are finishing school at the age of 15 and going to work as a carpenter.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Jacob lives in Australia. The school year there runs from January to December.
By the time December rolls around he should be 16.
Even here in the US schooling is only mandated to age 16.

Jacob hopefully you are looking into post schooling in the trade of carpentry,
or to be hired on by a carpenter as an apprentice.

I think we are all curious about what your future plans are.
You have great potential, and with some good choices you will go far
and be successful !! : )

Lisa


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

Why doesn't someone email this kid and find out if maybe he has any other faults, maybe he doesnt floss everynight before bed, then maybe you could have something to say about that too. I have never seen so many negative comments on this site, granted, I have not been a member that long. Seriously, you people who ruining this for Jacob need to grow up. (I hope I spelled everything correctly but I refuse to proof read it before posting)


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

These words always worked for me, I said them to potential employers and I meant them.

" I might not know everything you need me to know but I take instruction well and if, at the end of the day, you dont like my work ethic…...........dont pay me."

I got the job every time.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome Jacob, if you need anything just ask anyone.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Jacob, my best advice to you is this, 
- read the comments by Andy and Patron and take them as being typical of this Site.
- Read the comment by Norv and pretend he never existed
ALL my best wishes
Gerard
I wish the Internet and LJ existed when I was a boy.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

I have just looked a the sites of Jacob and Norv.
I have made Jacob a buddy, to chart his progress,
I have made his BOX project a Favourite because *I* Couldnt have made this at age 12 and I want to compare it with something he posts 10 years from now.
I noticed that Norv has posted NO projects, I think that is VERY wise of him.


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

First off, I know squat about woodworking as a business, and for all I care, if you want to type Lumberjock posts sloppily, it really isn't going to affect me. I'll just gloss over the ones I can't make heads or tails of.

But as someone who has a hand in hiring people occasionally, spelling and grammar DO count in the real world. If I get two resumes with identical experience, and one looks like a 5th grader wrote it, that guy probably isn't going to get the job.

Why? It tells me one of two things: The guy is stupid, or the guy is lazy. Either way, I don't want him working for me.

If he has to communicate with the customer (through e-mail, usually), he's going to look like an idiot if he writes like one, and in turn, he makes the company look stupid. I don't want anyone working in my department making us look bad. Image goes a loooong way.

*Not to mention, regardless of the business you're in, miscommunication can cost $$$!!!!! *

It doesn't mean that Jacob can't improve there, but to tell him that it doesn't matter is doing him a great disservice. For all I know, he could be the greatest carpenter in the world and be illiterate. Too bad for him I won't find out. After all, we're giving career advice here.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*Bob Aready*
you are posseply right but that do not mean that you can´t welcome him polite and explain him
why you mean he has to do so and so instead of just throw it to his face whith aut any explanation
just the way you did it right now maybee a little more polite but you come with the explantion
of why you mean what you mean and that wuold have been great and I don´t think people wood
have been so upset with it becourse that wood have been a proffesionel opinion that everyone 
cuold have understand
I don´t hope that my poor spelling offendt you becourse I wont apologize for it

Dennis


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Jacob. I've been in pretty much all aspects of construction all my life (I love to build, to see things that I helped to build, and to know that these things were created using my own hands). My favorite work is detailed woodworking…but that is a hobby for me…I never had the time to make the craft things I wanted in construction (typically you are not asked to use a lathe or experiment much in construction aspects) - in other words it is difficult making a living in non construction woodworking - i.e. furniture and arts/crafts (it can be done - but difficult - it requires an artistic mind, precise craftsmanship and good hard marketing). As for rough carpentry, I did more framing then I wish to recount…I enjoy that also - as without it you cannot erect the structure. That said, as with any skill you need to study, practice and perfect….I think pretty much anyone can have the aptitude….the rest is learned. I salute you on your early selection of a trade….just remember though that there are alot of them out there (even in carpentry - there are many specialties)...and some people switch trades over their lifetime…just be prepared to adapt…to always be ready to learn new and perfect the old…

I look forward to hearing about your journey if you want to share…never be afraid to ask questions…or seek help….I like what Maclegno said above - I too wish the internet was around when I was making these decisions…what an excellent resource…especially the good folks here at LJ's


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the site, Jacob.
Notice that the following is on the Homepage: "We are *16,363 woodworkers *making 724,383 comments on 27,478 projects, 12,543 blogs, 1,213 reviews and 14,152 forum topics". My advice to you is to get some thick skin and keep on posting. Out of 16k plus members, your gonna have some that don't agree with with you and some that never really grew out of being the "school bully". Keep up the good work and always try to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great job Jacob. Your box shows a lot of creativity and not like something you might have just copied. I am 70 years old now and have learned a little about woodworking the last 14 years, but I have to admit that at age 15 I would not have been able to make a box as fine as yours. I wouldn't even have known where to start!

If you want to learn carpentry work you will probably have to start with a fairly simple job working for carpenters. I am thinking here that maybe you should try to get work in a cabinet shop that makes kitchen cabinets or something like that. Even if you started out by just sweeping floors, cleaning up and putting away tools, it would give you a chance to show what a good worker you are. That way you wouldn't have to impress them with your woodworking skills. If you do a good job and let them know that your dream is to become a carpenter they will take an interest in you and try to help you along the way. This is a great way to prepare yourself for a career in woodworking. Most people are nice and more than willing to help others along. You will also learn a lot just by observing how the experienced people organize and carry out their work and they will teach you things too. Meanwhile if you are working and getting paid, you will have enough money to buy tools and materials to continue doing projects at home to gain more experience and try out things you learn at work.

This might not be what you have in mind right now Jacob, but it is a pretty good way to begin, so if it happens that you can't get work as a carpenter right away, then you might try this idea out as a back-up plan. Whatever happens I wish you good luck with it, and I hope you will be showing all your friends here here on Lumberjocks your projects and keeping us informed about your progress. I am making you my LJ buddy just so I don't miss your posts. If I can help you with anything just ask. The reason I want to be friends with you is because you are a woodworker and I consider all woodworkers to be my friends.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Jacob

When I was in school, I was not a very good student. A very poor reader and speller. When I graduated from high school I went to a vocational school and learned cabinet building and house construction. It was part class room and on the job training. I really had to apply myself and work hard on my studies. If you want something bad enough, apply yourself and work hard you can accomplish your dreams. If you care to read more about my 40 + years in the woodworking field you can go to my site. I agree with you Kid. If a person has nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all. There are some people in this world that are not very smart in other ways!

God Bless
Tom


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I deplore working with kids but the odd time I meet one that makes an impression, a good impression.

First job for a kid…........the sh!!house,clean it, scrub it, make it so that even Mother Theresa would smile

Then it's broom [email protected]…..................clean, clean, clean again.

I'm just being honest but most kids are somewhat useless when it comes to professional carpentry and cabinet making and even college grads are challenging as they "think" they know everything, they can run everything when in actual fact….most are walking disaster zone.

teaching a kid that everything is nicey, nicey,mamsy pansy, Cinderella, and Mary Poppins, every shop, every carpenter lives on Picadilly lane does one thing…......it "$#@%s em up. Life is tough, the world is even tougher and Wal-Mart doesnt give two hoots whether you win or loose.

Spelling might not be the be all and end all, there was a time when even I could spell but if skill is lacking….good grammer, spelling might be a bonus….........it certainly couldnt hurt.

I am not of the opinion that "everybody makes the team" but that sure doesnt work for the average parent does it. Seems more and more want their kid on the team, but never expect the kid to "work" for it. They drive them to school thats 2 blocks away,they make them breakfast and lunch, often giving their kids the choice of meal, make them dinner and expect the TV to teach them what life is all about.

For you super sensitive men out there and those who take estrogen injections so that they can be in touch with thier feminine side…........I feel sorry for you and my guess…...your wife wears the pants! at times I wonder if you super sensitive people have even ever mast&%^bated….........I know, I know, thats EVIL. ya right and for those who say they dont…....I dont believe you!!!

Kid, if you do get lucky and get a job, talk less, watch and listen more…..........at some point, some one will notice.

Apologies to those who think they deserve one.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I add one more line

"The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their own dreams"....and it doesnt matter how old you are, if you cant dream it…............you cant have it


----------



## hluker (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Jacob, at your age the best advise i can offer at your age is you have to start somewhere:


Surround yourself around the correct people like experienced woodworkers (plus you can use their tools)
Be a sponge and learn as much as possible
Research and experiment, keep active and always try new things.
Never let a failure get you down, don't forget wood is a renewable sourse and there's always more if you mess up
Pay attention to all safety rules for hand and power tools, NEVER take short cuts.

Keep up the good work
http://www.woodworkingproject.org


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Jacob in case you haven't figured it out-get a thick skin. I used to work as a cabinetmaker and grew up around the trades- it's the same for all the trades. Your ability to take the crap is just as important as framing a wall or building a cabinet. When you're working, what you don't know will be thrown back in your face on a daily/minutely basis. It's part of 'paying your dues' and never really stops. I'll say again, try for an apprenticeship. It'll give you a lot of experience in different things and a little more support as you try to learn.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

hluker…..................a good way to break a leg…......use another tradesmans tools…...


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Roman,

I have to say, I truly feel sorry for you if you really deplore working with young people and no, my wife doesn't wear the pants and any other personal info just isn't your [email protected]#n business.

A young person, trained properly, will be the next leader, business owner or just the person that takes care of me when i get to old to do it myself. (I figure at about 110)

As far as where they should start, your ridiculous. That just shows them you couldn't care less if they could do anything.

I don't think everyone makes the team, but I do think that if they are willing to try, they deserve to be shown what is expected of them, then they can succeed or fail on their own.

I worked for a guy like you once, right after I got out of the Army. It didn't last long, he was an [email protected]@ and I wasn't gonna take it. I had just spent several years serving my country and wasn't gonna be belittled, which is what your type of thought does.

Yea, kids need to learn how to do hard work, how to clean up and how to do all of the work no one wants to do, but there is no reason to be a jerk about it.

I've had several kids, as young as 15, work with me on the construction site. I've sent some home, explaining to them why they didn't make it, but I also trained a couple, taking extra time, teaching them skills that they could take to the next job. One of them is a lead carpenter for a very high-end custom home builder and the other has his own small business doing custom trim.

I wonder where they would be if I just had them clean?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I like it. At first it sounded like Jacob was going to be soup d' jour, I was worried. But I have to laugh. It's not Jacob on the menu it's all the other LJs. There's a few too many cannibals here. Some of you guys would chew your own foot off if it wasn't so far up your rump.

Oops, I mean this in the nicest namb-pamby way.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry about your husband Dennis.

What should happen is that I should send some pubescent young man up on the roof and have them show us old guys how its done. People #hit, some, if we are lucky, #hit in a toilet, and that toilet needs to be cleaned and if they dont like it…..............tough $hit. I'll send them over to you, you and them can hold hands and ponder the setting sun.

Funny Dennis ecause I have taught many a young man his trade and whats really funny…...the ones who have their own shop, their own boat, their own cottage, the ones who now travel….........never whined about cleaning a toilet. ....the ones who did…................they work at Wal-Mart now.

So tell me, the ones you trained at the construction site…..............did they do that fence you made, the one where you bought all the pre made parts at Home Depot?

The next big leader…..............he/she, might speak to you in Chinese and slap you with a stick. They go to school year round, no summer holidays, no chance to be a "kid" and they allspeak English too. Kids in Luxemburg go to school year round and they speak several languages.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not going to sit here and spar back and forth with you, roman. Your style isn't mine and since all you want to do is throw down with insults, your just not worth my time.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

its easy to talk the walk

far harder to walk the talk.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ!!!! jacob is gonna read this jibberish and roll his eyes at everyone like we're all prick lickin idiots. NO NEED TO ARGUE!

1) he came on this site and joined
2) he asked for help and advice
3) help him get to where he wants to be

NOTHING TO ARGUE ABOUT!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

BE A ROLE MODEL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks mark ,

simple ,

help , 
or get out of the way !


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

First of all, welcome to Lumberjocks Jacob. I hope you stay and continue to ask questions. I would second and third the advice to stay in school. The rest of this post isn't for you.

Holy Crap! I am shocked and disheartened by some of the posts in this thread. To some that makes me a 'girly-man' and to others, well, I highly recommend you read JAGWAH's post right above this one. I would add to Jagwah's post "you probably eat your own young too."

And Roman, the pot shouldn't call the kettle black. Re-read your own post and clean up the poor grammar, the terrible sentence structure and misuse of analogies. The first word of a sentence is capitalized by the way. Oh, wait, you can't take the time to clean up your own testosterone induced diatribe since you're so busy picking on young children and showing them that true shmucks do exist in this world.

And as far as education goes, does an advanced degree make you a better person? A better woodworker? A better husband, wife or whatever? No. And I have seen many a post with terrible grammar and spelling, yet the person who wrote it is a fine artist. Go figure.

Some of the self-centered, rude, and self-serving manure that some have posted is ludicrous. To be derisive to a young man who has the courage to ask a question is absurd, and I think shows a total lack of maturity. Yes, I think you are terribly immature. If the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

no prob patron….kid needs help, you dont kick him when hes down


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

there were times when I was treatredd the same way and I'm doin mighty fine now…the guys who picked on me WISH they had my shop now


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Cannibals Jag??

Hmmm….I wasn't thinking cannibals….

More like just a few sad, miserable old men who feel they've failed horribly in their life choices and life paths that they've chosen….for *Themselves*. Unfortunately, they fail to realize that their choices, subsequent failures, and related bitterness….has absolutely nothing to do with someone else's life choices and the path's they may choose.

To the bitter…

Some of the greatest artists and craftsman the world has ever seen, starved their whole lives. If I have to explain why they did it….never mind, I won't (you wouldn't understand)...just go get yourself a job behind a desk, and live happily ever after.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Mark, I totally agree. I think we've all been treated that way. It sucked then, it sucks now.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for my rant earlier, not to roman, but to the rest of you. I do know better and hold myself to a higher standard than that.

It struck a cord in me that runs deep, but i was wrong.

I do have a higher education and have found it to be very helpful, but I also realize that other countries may have a system that goes less than 12 years. I know this because I was taught this, yea for education, huh?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thats alright dennis…it happens


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol thx padre…i just dont want to become one of those negative people that take you down a peg. Those are the type of people I learned not to hang around.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

Jacob,
I read your post again and wanted to respond only to the question you asked. I think a nice tool cabinet with some dove tails or box joints would let you show your skills. It will also be of use to you.


----------



## Novice1231 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have to commend a1Jim for his response. I am no kid but I am new to woodworking. Insightful, encouraging responses can make the difference in one deciding to put in the effort or not.


----------



## Novice1231 (Feb 7, 2010)

I posted my comment before reading ALL of the responses. THANK YOU to all of you who have given the kid some encouraging words and advice. I'm a novice at woodworking, but I am a Dad… kids need encouragement not sarcasm.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Jacob,

With all due respect to your age and knowledge, it's good to see that you have an interest in a field that you want to expand your knowledge and skills. I wish I had had that type of focus when I was a 15 year old. Pursue your interest with passion, but don't forget to round your skills with a good education and as I mentioned before, pay attention to the details of what ever you do, as this will build your inner character and give you a sound base from which you will be able to learn and create and go forward in life with. This will fulfill you more than outside praise, and the praise given will be honest and true if you are honest and true to yourself. There are always new things to learn and new ideas to be incorporated and wood working is full of those opportunities.

It's good to see that you are interested and willing to hear the advice of others and that shows you are not resistant to being told how to do something. I'm sure you're a brilliant fellow with a great future in front of you.

As for my comments on grammar, spelling, etc., that was meant as a constructive criticism, as I am not perfect either, but I realize that the written and spoken word gives others an idea of your personality and if you show lack of interest in being correct, then it shows laziness or lack of caring to do something right, which is not the image you want someone who may be a potential client or employer to see or hear.

I use Spell Check or a dictionary, online dictionaries are free too. This forum does not have Spell Check installed, so if you type your posting in an e-mail, Spell Check it, then copy and past it on this forum, you'll do yourself a great justice with little effort.

Best of luck to you and please do keep visiting us! I look forward to seeing more of your projects.

And don't forget to re-read your words of wisdom before posting, as sometimes you need to edit so you don't look like an Idmiot.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Jacob, if you PM your address to me, I'd like to send you a reference book on carpentry as a gift.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Jacob, Throw out all the posts except the two by *mmh*.

God bless you on your life's journey.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

100 th post WOOHOO ) Your famous Jacob !!


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

Jacob, I don't know where you live but if you were close to me, I would hire you now. My daughters are in the process of taking over my woodworking business and hopefully get it back up to where it used to be. When it was at it's highest point a lot of my employee's were high school kids. Most were from the local vocational school. The teacher would send kid's that really showed a interest in woodworking and they would work half a day for me instead of going to class and I would give them their grades. Most of these kids were really good employee's. Most did not know a hammer from a 2×4 when they started but they learned quickly. I acutally got more out of it than they did. No, not cheap labor but, from the feeling of having a kid see me 5 or 10 years later and thank me for teaching him how to work and to make a living doing something that he liked to do. One in pactuilar, owns a construction company and not long ago he saw my daughter at a party and told her that I was the reason he is where he is today. You can't buy something that great, it really makes you feel like you have done something good. As we get this thing off the ground again, we are going to be shipping nationwide this time and try and become even bigger than before. You can bet that as long as I can find kids like you, that want to learn the business and are willing to work hard, pay attention and learn, that they will be a part of this business as long as I have a say in it. Also, if one of them needs help in school work, learning how to drive or with anything else that they are having a problem with, either me or one of my daughters or an older employee will have the time to listen and try to help or that person won't be here long. If we don't take the time to listen to, guide and teach our kids, then we are the ones that are loosers. While I only have two biological kids. I have a whole lot more that I consider, MY KIDS, and let me tell you, that is a wonderful feeling.
If there is ever anything I can do to help just let me know.


----------



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments.

Papadan, i am able to leave school at the end of this year because in august i turn 16, and if u are 16 and have a job lined up, you can leave school.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

what kind of a job is it ?


----------



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

I am still deciding wat type of carpenter work i should do. I dont no if i should be a cabnet maker or what.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

one thing i learned early ,

a job , is something you do to eat .

work is something you do because you are alive .

when you look for one , it makes a difference to the employer .

what about the govt trade schools ,
it looked to me that there is many good ones there , 
here they are shutting down even all the school shops ,
so it is harder to learn .

as far as your project ,
how about a tool box for all the tools you hope to have ?


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Jacob,

I once worked for a contractor who would only hire you if you could build a set of saw horses that were sturdy and useful and could cut a rafter and build a set of stairs.

If you could, you kept the saw horses, material on him and he knew you could lead a project and do the hard cuts if needed.

If you learn framing, you tend to learn the harder stuff first, IMHO, which will enable you to learn the finish stuff as you go. That has been my experience so far.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Framing houses is the best way to learn if you want to know anything about woodworking.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad to see Jacob is still here! I thought for sure he would have been scared off by now, after reading all this. I work in a high school and I'm glad to see the young kids we have on this site. Most kids his age are hanging out on sites like Facebook and Myspace doing nothing but wasting time. Or hanging out on street corners causing trouble. Jacob is hanging out here with mostly adults and wants nothing but some good advise. I'm glad to see he did get plenty, inspite of the bad ones. Jacob, you are a kid that knows what you want to do with your life. Most kids your age don't have a clue what they want to do. Only you can take working with wood to the level you want to take it. I wish you nothing but luck. I look forward to seeing your projects!


----------



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

Thankyou everyone.

Jacob


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Jacob,

You hang tough there. Never stop learning, whether you are in a formal learning program, such as school, or in an informal learning environment, such as at your workbench trying to figure out how to put something together.

I am so much older than you but you would be surprised at how many times I ask myself "How the %[email protected]# did I just do that?!"

There are very few your age who have the focus that you have in your determination for a career!

Keep your fingers away from the blade and keep the glue from freezing!

Welcome to Lumberjocks, young Sir!


----------



## irishcolleen (Nov 13, 2008)

Jacob,
We're glad you found us! You'll get alot of good advice here, and there are some really great mentors here also. I do wish you would consider finishing your education, as I think most people will tell you, work gets old in a hurry….If you know anyone that is in the carpentry business, I would talk to them and try and work with them when you are on break from school. Then show up, every day, and not just ON time, but 10 to 15 minutes early. Be willing to do the dirty work, eagerly and without complaint. Turn yourself into somebody's right hand man. Believe me, they will wait for you to finish your education if they know you are a great worker. If they won't, they aren't worth working for, in my opinion. If circumstances dictate that you have to go to work, so be it, but at least see if you can take classes at night to get your degree. If this is what you want to be, you will be. Just always remember that you CAN do ANYTHING if you try hard enough and work even harder. Oh, and don't forget to wear a dust mask. You can see what it does to your brain if you don't by reading some of the nasty comments above. Dead brain cells cause problems.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to Lumberjocks Jacob! I'm with Dennis, framing is a great way to learn the many aspects of the big picture. Construction has so many opportunities, just like college. You may think you want to study art but end up loving Geology. Just being involved brings opportunities. Framing is fast pace and burly, makes you strong too. Learn confidence while taking on new skills. Every cut and challenge will build your ability. You will make mistakes, but also learn from them. I hope that you find a great mentor carpenter as I did as they are the best at encouraging your progress and will to succeed. If you show a will to work hard & learn fast then you can't fail, show up early, have good tools, be cheerful, it helps to be happy with your job. I'm 52 and can frame with the best you could throw at me, but all my life I have tried to move forward to finer wood working such as finish carpentry and finally fine cabinetry or artisan wood working. If you love what you do , you will never work another day in your life!


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Jacob,

Stay in school!!!!!!! If you should go to a school to learn how to *run a business first*!!! I don't know how the school system is where you are but if you would be in the Americas the piece of paper that you get for completing some form of college will take you a long way. If you have a 2 year school to at least get a feel for the structure of how a business works that would be better than nothing. If you ever get injured in this line of work you may need to make a change of careers and having an education will help you in that regard. If the education system is similar to America you will have a short time off to take a job and work in the field that you choose. If your education system isn't structured that way then go to a trade school and they should teach you some of the business end as well as teach you field skills.

This is what I have told my children and they are only 10 and 7, "they are free to work with their hands, but will get an education first!" My wife is a school teacher so education is stressed in our home. I am currently employed at a pharmaceutical company in the vaccines division. This is after 20 years of framing houses. It was my passion but I got injured and had to make a career change at the age of 40. No degree( education is stressed in our home) has a person starting at the bottom and having to work their way up the ladder taking the slow route. I have found out in the corporate world, that a college degree makes people smarter than the people without one, and makes them more employable. A for instance would be that a person fresh out of college 22,23,24 years of age, with no work experience, would be able to pull down the same salary as I do. College is seen as an accomplishment that you have stuck with and been able to complete, sometimes regardless of how well you did. Get some higher education!!

Finish carpenter cabinet maker- Build a hutch with some kind of moulding.

Framing carpenter- A big dog house where the back is hinged so it can be opened to display your framing abilities.

One more thing… be honest with your employer about your current skillset. Nothing annoys an employer more than thinking you can handle a task that they give you based on what you have conveyed to them you are able to do. You will get more opportunities to learn with honesty and drive.


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW! This is the first time I have ever seen people act like class A knuckleheads. Some of you really take the cake…I have gotten some snide comments about my questions and have blown them off…but for you REJECTS that think putting down a 15 yr old kid(young man) makes you look good, please come find me so I can teach you manners the MARINE CORPS way! He is making an effort to better himself, which is more than I can say for some of you. Maybe, what you had to say was relevant, if you could find some tact.

Now that I have vented my ANGER!

Jacob, I have been woodworking for about a year and a half now and although I am a hobbyist with not intention of being a pro, I asked some of my SUPPORTIVE friends. I went to my uncle..he is a furniture maker here in NY. He suggested getting some magazines and books that had plans already in them..pick a small project that I knew I had tools for and get started. Don't be afraid to change the plan yourself to make it yours…there is nothing more satisfying than saying "not only did I build that, but I designed it too".
Always challenge yourself, practice, learn from your mistakes, ask questions, and most of all never be afraid to fail…because if your not, you will always adapte, overcome, and improvise. Success will follow.

But what do I know, I am just A DUMB JARHEAD!.


----------



## irishcolleen (Nov 13, 2008)

Amen to what randymarine said. Manners are important. I wish all adults would take seriously their responsibility to be an example of outstanding conduct.


----------



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I urge you to stay in school too. Those diplomas will open doors that otherwise will be closed to you.

My brother has been a mechanic and truck driver all of his life. He applied to the state of Oregon for a truck inspector job. He did not have a college degree nor high school diploma, just a GED. They hire college grads for the job. Ironically, the college grads will walk around a truck for an hour with a clipboard checking off things they really don't know anything about or what it is supposed to look like. They still allow a lot of unsafe vehicles through the check stations. My brother with his real world experience can tell in 10 minutes if a truck is safe to be on the road or not. He doesn't need the list on a clipboard to remember what to look at either. ;-)) It really doesn't seem fair or make much sense, but the people making up the qualifications for the state jobs are college grads.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Definately get your diploma, and if you should ever get a college degree, all the more power to you. That piece of paper may not sound important now, but when you have to compete with others who may or may not have the same experience as you, you will have BOTH the life experience and the formal education to flag an employer that you are well qualified. Even if you work for yourself, you'll have the education to start smart and not make as many mistakes as others who don't have the training. Not to mention, here in the USA, a diploma automatically elevates your pay rate by 30%-300%. Employers like to see that you've gone through a formal education and are studious and diligent enough to complete 4 yrs. of college whether the degree pertains to your job or not, it will bring in more money to your pocket. You win with an education. You win with better job offers and you win by being a quality, well rounded person. Go for it!


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Well if there's any way to get an idea of what kind of people you'll get to work with in this trade, you started off with a great assortment of personalities and different communication styles.

I see a lot of great advice from people who are passionate about what we see as good (and some bad) choices for your future, in part based on our own experiences. For myself, I've often given advice to either stay in school, or if you step into a trade field, be aware that you are about to experience a whole different type of education than is presented in a classroom.

I've also given advice to some apprentice technicians that they should pursue another field based on my evaluation of their skill sets, ability to learn and above all my perception of their motivation to learn.

Copy this post, it will be valuable to you.

Everyone here speaks with passion and some sort of insight or wisdom based on their experience. It may not all be right for you or your circumstance, but be prepared to hear it again from your coworkers or supervisors when you start working in the real world.

Is there any of the sniping you've seen here that happens on a job site or in a production shop? I would have to say absolutely yes, and learning how to handle it is another task they don't teach in school.

Take every opportunity to learn, including these posts.

Best of luck to you.

Q


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jacob,Welcome to LJ. I hope you are still reading this thread. 
My youngest son did not start to read until he came to live with me at age eight. When he discovered the need to read he took of like a rocket. Even though he tested at the genuis level and is now 22 years old, he still can't spell worth a tinkers damn. But he is always on the deans list. If you can spell great, but if not, try to work on it.

As a retired employer, I have found that in the trades, education is helpful if you aspire to run the business, but how you spell will not help you hit a nail with out bending it over. Work ethic is the most important asset you have along with the desire to learn and listen. And never be to proud to take on the most discourgeing chores on the job site. Someone has to do them and it WILL be you at first. Be prepared for it.

As a father, and I raised 8 children, I would fight you tooth and nail to stay in school. You have been 15, so have I but have you been 66 with these life experiences? Trust me and the others, stay in school if at all possible. Life is a never ending education. If you don't stay in school, at least read everything you can find on what is of interest to you. I never finished high school myself, and as an adult I had to compete with college grads in the engineering field. Thanks to a gift from God, I was able to hold my own.

When I was a young man, I was told how important an education was. The family advice actually cost me thousands of dollars in picking do nothing partners because they were "educated". Today, I would not consider an educated person for a peer until I saw what he or she can really do.

Any day that you do not learn something new is a waste. And never think you can not learn fron an uneducated men. A man that could not write his name taught me how to dig with a shovel when I was 13. Believe me, if you do that all day, you better know how to do it right or you will be sitting on your butt drinking water rather than working and more than likely be on the unemployed list.

Most of these wonderful people above me have been through what you are about to experience and had a very hard time due to lack of an education. They are opening their hearts up to you because they see themselves at 15 all over agian. Maybe you might consider a trade school to help you gain the basic skills needed just to enter the carpentery trades. Please give close attention to us and really think about this descission. (I can' spell every thing either)

You did not say but maybe you are about to graduate high school. Maybe we have jumped to the wrong conclusion and assumed you are dropping out after the 10th grade. It would help to know this.
Regardless, I wish only the best for you and sincerely hope you have the sucess you are reaching for.

By the way, I haven't built a box like you nor turned wood either. But you can bet I will. All our best wishes to you (and I think I speak for all the lumberjocks) Rand


----------



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks alot Rand,

And yes i am in year 10, i will be 16 by the time i can leave.

Thanks, jake


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Stay in school, I looked up the school system in Australia and while you can stop at the 10th grade, you can also go on to the 12th. Finish high school and then go on to college. You need to enjoy life while you can, after you become an adult and have to work for a living, life gets tough. The better education you have the easier life will be later on. That said, you asked for a big project to impress future employers, right? That outhouse idea sound great to me, definately something a carpenter would build. Trust me, I know.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with KM school is very important I know here in Canada you need a grade 12 to have a job even working in a warehouse and college is even better, take you time you're too young to quite school.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

My son quite school in 2 months before is grade 12 without a diploma he wanted to buy a car so he worked for minimum wages at $5 an hours and at age 32 decided to go for is GED the went to college now he is working in a food plant as a supervisor and has some grade 12 working for him at very lower wages.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jacob-The more education you can get, the better. I would advise you to stay in school. That doesn't mean you have to give up your dream … just delay going into the workforce for awhile to better prepare yourself. Remember … you willl be working for the rest of your life.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Jacob, Education, respect, attitude (a good one), and a couple of projects that show you have a grasp of the basics of woodworking. I'm in my study right now. To my right is a simple bookshelf made of white pine that I made in my 7th grade shop class…in 1967. It's been in continuous use in my home since I made it.
In a drawer in my kitchen is a cutting block of walnut and maple that I also made in 1967. It was my step-mother's favorite kitchen item and stayed on the counter even when not in use. Find a nice, functional project that demonstrates your ability to use the basics of woodworking. That will let a future employer know that you can handle the concepts of wood. They will be more willing to build on that foundation if they can see you know it. 
And remember, working in and with wood, making things out of wood, is sometimes a calling, sometimes a gift, sometimes a hobby, and sometimes just a job.


----------



## baker (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks pete.


----------



## williams (Feb 21, 2010)

Learn to use a "wood stretcher" 
Best wishes.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

wow, that's a long and complicated comment board.
My tip would be (and can be seen at the Olympics) there's a lot to be said about doing something simple well.


----------

